# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  Cockatiel και παιχνιδια

## antonis

γεια σας,πριν λιγο πηρα ενα αρσενικο cockatiel πολυ ομορφο και υγειες!!!ο κυριος οπου πηρα το cockatiel μου ειπε να το αφησω σχεδον μια εβδομαδα ωστε να συνηθισει το καινουριο του περιβαλλον  ::  .....το κλουβι του δεν εχει ακομα παιχνιδια.μπορω να βαλω μερικα τωρα ή να περιμενω μια εβδομαδα???φοβαμαι μηπως τρομαξει και χασει την εμπιστοσυνη του!!!

----------


## Niva2gr

Καλύτερο είναι να βάλεις μερικά παιχνιδάκια την επόμενη φορά που θα καθαρίσεις το κλουβί, έτσι ώστε να το πάρει όλο μαζί το "σοκ"!
Στην αρχή δεν θα παίξει, αλλά θα αρχίσει να συνηθίζει στην ιδέα.

Για να πάρεις ιδέες ορίστε και ένα θέμα για χειροποίητα παιχνίδια:

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=887

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Δώσε διαφορετικά υλικά,και παιχνίδια πχ ήχου όπως κουδούνια καμπανάκια, έτσι ώστε κάποια στιγμή θα καταλάβεις τι του αρέσει.Πλαστικά,ξύλινα,κοκ  λινα.Ο δικός μου τρελαίνεται με τα καμπανάκια .

----------


## angelfarm

θα συμφωνησω κι εγω με τα ανωθεν μνμ .....καλυτερα ναμπει απο την αρχη σε εναν χωρο μια φορα και να αρχισει να τον συνηθισει.........και οχι καθε τοσο με αλλγες και εππροσθετα αντκειμενα να αλλαζει ο περιβαλλον χωρος του και ιδιως τωρα που δεν νοιωθει οικεια με τιποτα και κανεναν...... οταν αργοτερα σε εμπιστευτει,σιγα σιγα μπορεις να του προσφερεις αλλα με αυτο το υλικο που προτιμα πεισσοτερο να παιζει.......................(τα κοκατιλ μου ειναι στη λεσβο και δεν εχω και πολυ σχεση........αλλα αυτα νομιζω ισχυουν για καθε ειδος)

----------

